# SES light & sputtering



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Wessche26 said:


> Will do thanks for that advice. They finally came & got it today.


Let them keep it! Have they indicated whom would service it?


----------



## Wessche26 (Oct 12, 2013)

A dealer that does their work is what I was told. Won't really know until they get it. I live 4 1/2 hrs away from them.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

All I'm questioning is can you trust them? What sort of CPO check do you think they did in the first place?


----------



## Wessche26 (Oct 12, 2013)

Called them today to see how things were coming. They stated that it was a bad injector & injector would be in monday. I read somewhere on here that that is where someone else started & finally ended up having to clean the heads. I hope this is not the case. Does anyone make an egr delete for these.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, it may be worth your time and investment to have a BMW service center review the car and confirm everything is good. Assuming you end up keeping the car.

I'd hate to see you whining on this site about all the problems you're having with this vehicle.

They need to get it right. So they fix a faulty injector and you actually have clooged up intake manifold. How are you going to know it or not? Then you're stuck with it.

Caveat Emptor!:tsk:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Wessche26 said:


> Called them today to see how things were coming. They stated that it was a bad injector & injector would be in monday. I read somewhere on here that that is where someone else started & finally ended up having to clean the heads. I hope this is not the case. Does anyone make an egr delete for these.


Them or the dealer? I would talk to the dealer. As for EGR delete I wouldn't worry about it. If they're going to clean the head then so beat it and you'll be good to go for another 50k at least (especially since the vehicle had already had the necessary EGR recalls).


----------

